# Jr. George ink



## Bope (Sep 27, 2020)

My daughter liked the ink supplied with the jr. George pen. She needs more ink and I would like to get her similar or the same ink. She liked how quickly it dried. Does anyone know what ink is supplied with this kit?


----------



## sorcerertd (Sep 27, 2020)

I happened to have one right here.  The standard cartridge is a Schmidt 888.  Unless you ordered it from EB and did the upgrade, which is a Schmidt 5888.

Oh wait, this is the fountain pen forum.  Well, you have the rollerball info now anyway.


----------



## Chasper (Sep 28, 2020)

The standard ink that comes with a Jr George is Taiwan generic. Many pen makers throw it away and use something better with the pens they make and sell. Personally I sometimes use the generic ink, it writes well, tends to wick out  a little if you are not writing on high quality paper, dry time is about average, but it clogs easily if not used quickly. For the fountain pens I sell I never provide the generic ink. Many long time fountain pen users have their own favorite ink, for those who want to buy ink from me I sell Private Reserve. I might be able to find a few generic cartridges that I didn't throw away or used if you are really set on using generic.

If quick dry is your primary concern I recommend Noodlers quick dry inks. If it hard to beat for dry time. But remember, true quick dry often means quick skip, and quick clog.


----------



## PaulWitmer (Sep 28, 2020)

I agree with Chasper above.  I supply my fountain pens with and also sell Kaweco inks. I like the color quality, drying time and clarity. The generic inks seem to flood many types of papers too much when writing, the color seems to vary somewhat and they will clog rather quickly.
Paul


----------



## MyDadsPens (Sep 28, 2020)

my initial use of fountain inks and pens came from using antique pens like parker, sheaffer, and eversharps and technical pens like rapidographs. For all of those I had good results with Parker Quink. Colors are limited but I only use black anyway. I have new, but I have also used very old Quink ink I have purchased from estate sales and antique stores - it's hard to find dates on the old bottles but based on label designs or hand written dates in the boxes I think I have successfully used inks as old as the 1950s. I usually pay less than $3, many times 50cents


----------



## Bope (Sep 28, 2020)

So it sounds like I should just find a name brand ink. Most of my pen shopping is through exotic blanks. She is wanting black ink so they have bottles of J. Herbin. Any comments on that brand? I also found the web site pen chalet. They have loads of ink. Any one have experience with them?

any brands I should stay away from because they take a long time to dry?


----------



## ScottZaiss (Sep 28, 2020)

Take a look at GouletPens.com. Not only to they have a huge variety of ink, both bottles and cartridges, but they have lots of details on the ink properties such as dry time and water resistance.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 28, 2020)

If she is out of ink, a quick trip to Staples or Office Depot and you can usually find some Monteverde cartridges pretty cheap to get her by right away. Just make sure they are standerd type.

I second taking a look at Goulet Pens. In addition to pens and inks, their YouTube site has some excellent videos on the care and feeding of fountain pens. The series/playlist is " Fountain Pen 101".


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 28, 2020)

Most of you probably don't know Goulet pens was founded by a then-member of the IAP--Brian Goulet.

He made pens for a while and participated here, then said he was going to make it a full time "gig".  Brian is one of several people who are no longer active on IAP, but started very "going concerns" in the pen business.  He (his company) is a great resource for info on fountain pens!!


----------



## Penultimate (Sep 28, 2020)

Greetings
I am currently using Private Reserve quick drying ink from the bottle. It works well but dries in the nib quickly. It could be my nib is not set up for it. 

Anderson pens is a good resource also. They sell sampler sets tubes that supply about two converters worth of ink. 

Good luck, exploring inks is fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bope (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks for the help. It looks like Goulet and Anderson both sell samples. It may not be the most economical way to buy ink but it is a nice way to try different inks. Where is the next rabbit hole for me to go down?


----------

